# udpated TUG privacy policy



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2021)

nothing earth shattering here, just an update to the page itself.

TUG will never share/sell/give/whatever your personal information to any outside party....period.









						Timeshare Users Group Privacy Policy
					

Official Privacy Policy for Timeshare Users Group



					tug2.net


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2021)

*udpated*


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2021)

Excellent


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 13, 2021)

Anyone using the internet should have no expectation of privacy. That said, TUG Policy not to sell, etc is excellent.

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2021)

I've always wanted my policies udpated.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> nothing earth shattering here, just an update to the page itself.
> 
> TUG will never share/sell/give/whatever your personal information to any outside party....period.
> 
> ...



Is this our early Christmas present Brian ?   

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2021)

haha...nope...just one in a long list of pages overdue for updates!


----------

